# any pilots fly for Emirates??Housing question



## carlsonclan (Jul 21, 2010)

hey anyone work for Emirates, how is the housing? 
How are the Elem. schools?
Kids safe there? What about animals living there? 
IS the pay worth it, after you pay car pmnt, schools, rent?

Any info on any of these from anyone who has lived there that can answer any of these would be great.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

carlsonclan said:


> hey anyone work for Emirates, how is the housing?
> How are the Elem. schools?
> Kids safe there? What about animals living there?
> IS the pay worth it, after you pay car pmnt, schools, rent?
> ...


I drive for someone else but I do have friends working for Emirates, and some of whom are American so I'll kick off telling you what I know, which should provoke a response from those there desparate to correct me.

Have friends over in a place called Silicon Oasis the latest EK pilot ghetto, its pretty new, the back "gardens" arn't much more the sand in some, but not all, cases. I'm told that having to liase via the company for maintance, A/C repair, and occasional water cutoffs can be a bit of a pain, but most seem fairly content.

Kids are as safe in Dubai as anywhere else in the world, in fact in almost all cases probably safer, the exception being while as passengers in cars. The driving hear is more than a little thrilling, rumour is you get used to it.

Schools are not cheap, most people I know are topping up the education allowance one way or another, not sure how generous the EK schools package is. There are lots of kids and not many schools, most of the good ones have waiting lists, and the most popular, most expensive, and longest wait list schools are the ones based around the American system. They are also very popular with parents from the Indian Sub-continent looking to send kids off to college and Uni. in the states, so it sounds like its a bit of a bun fight.

Pets no problem, one of the guys on my course is shipping in a dog from China shortly.

Cars here are not that expensive there are deals to be had, and if Fords are you thing EK has a very good dealing going with the Frrd dealer.

As an EK type so long as you arn't completely profligate in your spending habits and can cope with out a 12 bed mansion on The Palm you will do pretty well. There is of course the much vaunted EPC card, to help subsidise just about everything.

Pretty broad brush I know but but I only just got off the boat myself, I'm sure others will add more detail.

Come with your eyes wide open, don't expect it to be all champagne and roses, it never is, but all of the guys I know enjoy working for EK. The direct DXB-IAH and DXB-SFO are not wildly popular, but you can't have it always.

Cheers
H-B-H

PS only believe about 5% of the stuff you seen on pprune


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

carlsonclan said:


> hey anyone work for Emirates, how is the housing?
> How are the Elem. schools?
> Kids safe there? What about animals living there?
> IS the pay worth it, after you pay car pmnt, schools, rent?
> ...


Hey Carsonclan and welcome ...

Others may well want to comment re Elementary schooling etc as I am past having to worry about all of that, (siblings all grown up etc) hence I just don't know, however, ......

Just went to send you a PM re benefits etc as I consider some of this information not suitable for this forum but unable to at this time. ... You need 5 posts so I can do that ...

I also echo H-B-H's centiments re pprune !!!

Cheers


----------

